# Cat travelling



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi folks
Just got my cat his passport but he dosnt have the core vaccinations as he was going to be an indoor cat. Having given it some thoughts he may get out so was wondering if there was any specific vaccinations he should get?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's worth doing even if he never goes out, as if you need to put him in a cattery for any reason, they will need it for their insurance. We had ours done recently for that reason (she is a house cat!) He will need a three-way vaccine (called "trivalente" here) and another one for rabies. Total cost was €70.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are planning to travel from UK to Spain then the cat must have a rabies vac and it must be carried out within a certain time before travelling which I think is 3 weeks. I think you may also have to have blood tests shortly before travelling but I am not sure about this bit. I am sure someone will know. I have a friend who does animal rescue and regularly transports dogs and cats to UK from here so she would know but she is away at the moment.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

We just made the journey from the UK to here in the last 3 weeks. We have 2 dogs and a cat. If you are in Ireland all will need is the pet passport with the rabies booster within the last 4 weeks (I think). All of our animals have had a pet passport since we got them, so it was just a matter of ensuring their boosters were up to date. If you are going back to Ireland, you don't need anything at all, but if it's the UK you need to ensure worming is done. However a good Vet will be able to sort everything out. 

On the drive down here, their passports were never looked at and we even offered them at the Chunnel. 

Good luck.


----------



## steveng (Jul 4, 2016)

You have to have the relevant vaccinations otherwise, if you are stopped, your cat will be taken from you. Speak to a DEFRA registered vet - they have all the most up to date information. The other person is correct in saying you also have to pass through France within a certain amount of time. We brought our animals over 13 years ago and we weren't stopped & neither was any paperwork checked, but it isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks all as I said I got his passport which meant he was tagged and rabies vaccinated. Didnt get the core vaccinations as he was supposed to be an indoor cat. But as Alcalaina has said I might need to put him in a cattery, so Ill get all the other vaccinations done.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola, 

If you are travelling from England, no one cares about jabs BUT if you travel TO England, then everything is checked and sometimes re-checked. Very general statement, but while England doesn't have rabies, everywhere else does. 

However, while in "safe" England, get the jabs done so they have taken effect before travelling to "unsafe" Europe 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain is generally considered rabies-free, There has only been one reported case in Spain since 1975, and that was a dog smuggled in from Morocco in 2013. 

https://elpais.com/elpais/2013/06/24/inenglish/1372072399_541694.html


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain is generally considered rabies-free, There has only been one reported case in Spain since 1975, and that was a dog smuggled in from Morocco in 2013.
> 
> https://elpais.com/elpais/2013/06/24/inenglish/1372072399_541694.html



The rabies vaccination is so that I can bring him back here if needed.
Oh thats him in the avatar


----------



## BrunoBabe (Aug 22, 2017)

Probably a similar question, but we are planning on spending several weeks/ months each year in Spain. Does anyone take their cat backwards and forwards (by plane) and is it fairly straightforward? I've googled several airlines but it isn't immediately clear what the process is and whether the cat can travel in the cabin or the hold. Also, roughly what can I expect to pay? 

Many thanks. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

We drove, but did research taking the cat by plane. Iberia will allow cats in the cabin and I think the charge is 50Euros. There is a maximum number of animals in the cabin and you have to advise Iberia prior to departure. Iberia can ask for a letter stating the cat is fit to fly from your Vet. Other than that it is pretty much straightforward.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

What about other carriers, how cat friendly are they?


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Iberia was the only carrier that allowed cats in the cabin. All other carriers would send the cats as bulk cargo. Wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Phil Squares said:


> Iberia was the only carrier that allowed cats in the cabin. All other carriers would send the cats as bulk cargo. Wouldn't recommend that.


This may sound silly but why would you not recommend those that put the pets in the hold? Main reason Im asking is there might be no other way


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

I spent my entire working life as an airline pilot. Being put in the bulk cargo hold is an extremely traumatic experience for any animal. In our case, the cat is 10 years old and an event like that would be hard to forget. In addition, while the temperature is regulated, it does very quite a bit in flight. The summer is a difficult time for pets to fly and all of those factors made it a pretty easy decision. 

The cat is our daughter's cat but she has started a job after graduating from Uni and here living situation did not allow her to bring her cat. She was going to fly out but she got a "good" job right away. So, it was up to us.


----------



## BrunoBabe (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks Phil, that's really useful info. I have to admit that I would prefer to have our cat in the cabin where I can keep an eye on him. 

Coincidentally, our son is an airline pilot (his airline fly regularly to Spain but unfortunately they insist that pets travel in the hold) and he says the crew on the flight deck quite often hear the dogs barking down there!


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Update, handy info anyway.
Ryanair, Flybe and easyjet do not carry pets.
Monarch and Iberia are the only two Ive found so far.

So the journey for me would be from Edinburgh to LGW then on to Alicante
Or Edi to Madrid then train/car onwards
Its not proving easy


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Phil Squares said:


> We drove, but did research taking the cat by plane. Iberia will allow cats in the cabin and I think the charge is 50Euros. There is a maximum number of animals in the cabin and you have to advise Iberia prior to departure. Iberia can ask for a letter stating the cat is fit to fly from your Vet. Other than that it is pretty much straightforward.


Hi, Do you know if this applies to Dogs also.... Thanks


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Only to small dogs. Can't give you a definition of what "small" is though.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Yorkie is a small dog


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*Confused*



Phil Squares said:


> Only to small dogs. Can't give you a definition of what "small" is though.


I have looked on Iberia's website and they say that they do carry Small Dogs/Cats to and from UK, but in the Hold only, and they gave a price that was around £120... BUT If you read further into the small print it says that they are unable to carry pets into the UK ???


----------



## TDV (Sep 27, 2017)

Dedaneen said:


> Hi folks
> Just got my cat his passport but he dosnt have the core vaccinations as he was going to be an indoor cat. Having given it some thoughts he may get out so was wondering if there was any specific vaccinations he should get?


The Core vaccines for cats are: Vaccines for Panleukopenia (Cat Parvo), Calici virus, Herpes virus and Rabies. Non-core vaccines are given depending on the cat’s lifestyle; these include Leukemia virus, Infectious Peritonitis (Corona virus), and FIV (feline immunodeficiency virus).

Rabies: This is a fatal and highly contagious disease. Humans can catch it from wild animals and pets, so it is a legal requirement for ALL PETS to have an up-to-date Rabies vaccination. In Spain, your pet needs to be vaccinated against Rabies EVERY YEAR.
Puppy and Kitten Vaccination Schedule

It’s important that puppies and kittens are given their vaccinations on a strict schedule. This allows their body time to develop a good immune response. Until your puppy or kitten has had all their vaccinations, it isn’t safe for him/her to go outside, except for your own yard of cause.

Any baby animal should be with its mom until they are at least 8 weeks old. This means that the first vaccine is “usually” given by the owner of the mother animal, should this not be the case your vet can modify the schedule to ensure full immune protection.

After the first vaccine (with 8 weeks of age) your puppy or kitten should be revaccinated every 3-4 weeks for at least 2 more vaccine rounds, which means that by the time your pet is 16 weeks (4 month) old they should be sufficiently vaccinated to go outside and play with others. Here is Spain puppies and kittens need to get a microchip (see SEM’s microchipping article) before they can get their first Rabies vaccine at about 5 month of age. Furthermore, it is important to know that the first Rabies vaccine is only good for 1 MONTH! Then (by Spanish Law!) your pet needs to be revaccinated. All subsequent vaccines are then good for 1 year each.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

The rabies vaccination here (UK) is good for 3 years


----------



## WendyWSpain (Sep 29, 2017)

I've just had mine vaccinated with all vaccines including rabies, I also got them chipped for peace of mind. I paid 96€ per cat including a passport. The rabies needs to be done at least 21 days before travel


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

WendyWSpain said:


> I've just had mine vaccinated with all vaccines including rabies, I also got them chipped for peace of mind. I paid 96€ per cat including a passport. The rabies needs to be done at least 21 days before travel


Thats so cheap it cost me nearly £200 for them here . The issue of the book alone cost me £64
:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Wee update for those thinking about transporting their pets from UK to Spain.

Pet haulers are extremely expensive quotes ranged from 700 to £900 for the same journey (we are talking cat here)

Thomas Cook/Thomson's quoted over £300

Iberia 50 euro for it to sit beside you 

In the cargo hold 150 euro

So as you can see prices range from the ridiculous to its not so bad. Humans cost less btw


----------

